# My HR34 has gotten noticeably slower



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Guide, quicktune, scrolling etc. all have gotten much slower recently. Is there anything I can do to help speed it up? Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do an Smart Search for "CLEARMYBOX"


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

or clear NVRAM cache on CH 1 using the colored buttons: R,R,B,B,Y,G and watch for the NVRAM Cleared message in white text
Which would be hard to see, at the bottom of the screen, Though it only works temporarly


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay thanks for the suggestions! What will CLEARMYBOX reset or delete? Will I lose all of my scheduled recordings or DVR content etc?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

carillon said:


> Okay thanks for the suggestions! What will CLEARMYBOX reset or delete? Will I lose all of my scheduled recordings or DVR content etc?


You will not lose any settings or recordings. Do this when you have at least 1 hour before the receiver is scheduled to record next.
It can take 48 hours or more to download all that it removes like the Guide Data, Graphics, etc.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> You will not lose any settings or recordings. Do this when you have at least 1 hour before the receiver is scheduled to record next.
> It can take 48 hours or more to download all that it removes like the Guide Data, Graphics, etc.


I agree. I think that the best time to execute a CLEARMYBOX function is before I go to bed and have nothing scheduled to record overnight. Whenever, I've done one while I'm actually watching TV, I've gotten frustrated at the lack of guide data for the next few hours.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a good way to delete whatever show that the Genie been recording in the background. 

How often do you guys CLEARMYBOX?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Every blue moon! Or, only when it seems Guide data could be corrupted, which hasn't happened for me for almost a year.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

toobs said:


> How often do you guys CLEARMYBOX?


Did it once to tried out awhile back. Haven't seen the need to do it again.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

toobs said:


> It's a good way to delete whatever show that the Genie been recording in the background.
> 
> How often do you guys CLEARMYBOX?


I do them after firmware updates take place.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> or clear NVRAM cache on CH 1 using the colored buttons: R,R,B,B,Y,G and watch for the NVRAM Cleared message in white text
> Which would be hard to see, at the bottom of the screen, Though it only works temporarly


VOS has said that this sequence actually does nothing for speed, it is more staying on that channel for that period of time.


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am having problems with the HR34 getting stuck and non responsive to any inputs (the remote is fine).
I will fast forward and then it will get stuck and keep going forward for a certain amount of time then I will be able to rewind back if it doesnt happen to get stuck as well.

Will this help me?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Possibly- worth a try. 
Are you using IP control as well as the remote? How full is the HDD?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jtstp17 said:


> I am having problems with the HR34 getting stuck and non responsive to any inputs (the remote is fine).
> I will fast forward and then it will get stuck and keep going forward for a certain amount of time then I will be able to rewind back if it doesnt happen to get stuck as well.
> 
> Will this help me?


Do an smart search for CLEARMYBOX see if that helps


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> Possibly- worth a try.
> Are you using IP control as well as the remote? How full is the HDD?


IP control?

Hard drive is 27% free. It started doing it around 40% however.


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Do an smart search for CLEARMYBOX see if that helps


Will clearmybox delete any shows or recordings to do?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It certainly should not.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jtstp17 said:


> IP control?
> 
> Hard drive is 27% free. It started doing it around 40% however.


IP- using an iPad, smartphone or computer to control the DVR. 
Have you even restarted the box once to see if that helps?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jtstp17 said:


> Will clearmybox delete any shows or recordings to do?


I (and most likely anybody here) would post that warning if that would be the case.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jtstp17 said:


> Will clearmybox delete any shows or recordings to do?


I have used it on both of my HR24s and did not lose any settings , favorites, series, etc. and no recordings.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

All of these receivers will occasionally be slow to respond to remote commands. I think their processors, if that's the correct term, get bogged down with other activity frequently. But the 34s, at least the one I had, was starting to get almost as bad as the HR 21 it had replaced, although I've seen nothing as bad as that device. Between that slow response issue as well as the on again off again video breakup and freezing, I had enough and got it replaced with a 44. There's not much of a difference in speed compared to when the 34 was responding properly, but compared to the other times it's quite significant. And thus far I haven't had that video freeze/breakup on prime time shows I was getting on the 34. If the slow response is getting worse or seems to be more constant than just an occasional issue you might want to think about a replacement. Apparently they are no longer even supplying 34s so they are ( silently ) admitting the issues.


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> IP- using an iPad, smartphone or computer to control the DVR.
> Have you even restarted the box once to see if that helps?


I don't use IP to control. That is actually another problem I need help on - geniego app and IP control with iphone. I am having problems connecting to it even though it is hooked up on the network.

I did the restart through the menus 1 night a month ago (if that is what you are talking about). Don't think it helped that much at the time. It has been working okay now but I havent used the fast forward and rewind tools extensively since the world cup ended.



peds48 said:


> I (and most likely anybody here) would post that warning if that would be the case.


I appreciate it! I will try clearmybox tonight


----------

